
MIT top US university for study, Brown 'happiest' - pavel
http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2010/08/mit_top_us_univ.html
======
mfalcon
Every time I read articles like this one I don't understand how they can
measure the happiness of the students.

How happy are you?[0,5]

~~~
jedschmidt
Maybe the Brown students took the survey S/NC:

    
    
      Are you happy?[undefined,true]
    

[http://www.brown.edu/Administration/Dean_of_the_College/cour...](http://www.brown.edu/Administration/Dean_of_the_College/courses/grade_options.php)

------
mukyu
Brown has very liberal grading policies and you can even take all of your
courses pass/fail.

There really isn't much of a required curriculum either.

If you are only taking classes that you actually wish to take or see the value
in taking and then have less burden worrying about grades/your CPA is it
really surprising that they are the happiest?

